# Fatimas lowrider bike



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

:0


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

mr.casper, *PedaLScraperZ*, azteca de oro
:wow: spies lol


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 7 2010, 10:15 PM~19011765
> *mr.casper, PedaLScraperZ, azteca de oro
> :wow: spies lol
> *


no spy here bro!


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 7 2010, 08:16 PM~19011781
> *no spy here bro!
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Nov 7 2010, 08:21 PM~19011849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


o chet nice murals cuantos pesos? lol


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Nov 7 2010, 08:16 PM~19011779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!! You sure buy (Noah) Meican old display... It would look good!!!


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

wow....looks good :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTT!!!


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Nov 7 2010, 08:24 PM~19011890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Schwinn.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 10 2010, 07:31 AM~19032613
> *Schwinn.
> *


Schwinn frame  NO china frame here Or china parts


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Nov 10 2010, 12:47 PM~19034447
> *Schwinn frame   NO china frame here Or china parts
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Nov 10 2010, 02:47 PM~19034447
> *Schwinn frame   NO china frame here Or china parts
> *












looking good bro


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 73 Lincoln (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73 Lincoln_@Nov 12 2010, 07:05 PM~19055062
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


am going all out on on my hijas bike time to step it up


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Nov 8 2010, 04:52 AM~19012147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: aircraft parts...


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Nov 26 2010, 11:13 AM~19168699
> *hno:  hno:  hno: aircraft parts...
> *


 og aircraft


----------



## malicioso (Oct 5, 2010)

nice  homie


----------



## 73 Lincoln (Mar 26, 2010)

look very nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Lincoln (Mar 26, 2010)

nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

looks nice bro any more updates


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

any updates


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 21 2011, 02:27 PM~1992 4508
> *any updates
> *


Yea


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

handlebars ar sick,los murals tambien :thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## just4fun2011 (Jul 13, 2010)

more pics of the bike


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@May 4 2011, 11:43 AM~20482873
> *TTT
> *


any new pics? :cheesy:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@May 4 2011, 09:43 AM~20482873
> *TTT
> *


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 4 2011, 10:33 AM~20483122
> *any new pics? :cheesy:
> *


After nitelife show. Santa barbara


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@May 4 2011, 07:22 PM~20485482
> *After nitelife show. Santa barbara
> *


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@May 15 2011, 08:24 AM~20556140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pool table!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i keep my bike on a pool table to lol


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 15 2011, 08:26 AM~20556153
> *i keep my bike on a pool table to lol
> *


Thats how the real OG's do it.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 15 2011, 09:45 AM~20556433
> *Thats how the real OG's do it.
> *


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@May 4 2011, 05:22 PM~20485482
> *After nitelife show. Santa barbara
> *


SEE U GUYS THERE!!!!


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Came to l.a. to pick up her frame all finish ready to show. So look out all u semi bikes out there fatimas bike from ELITE bc. .is ready ....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

azteca de oro said:


> Came to l.a. to pick up her frame all finish ready to show. So look out all u semi bikes out there fatimas bike from ELITE bc. .is ready ....


nice so u didnt build it i built mine are puting the same parts from ur bike are u got same made 

sup robert im glad the bike is out cant wait to finely see it its going to be fun win are lose ill be happy just kickin it at a show is good for me


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> nice so u didnt build it i built mine are puting the same parts from ur bike are u got same made sup robert im glad the bike is out cant wait to finely see it its going to be fun win are lose ill be happy just kickin it at a show is good for me


 Well got good conections it was painted in l.a. Marios auto works by albert. Will be out next year. Maybe vegas.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

azteca de oro said:


> Well got good conections it was painted in l.a. Marios auto works by albert. Will be out next year. Maybe vegas.


bring it to woodland bro i herd u were


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Am not taking it to woodland. Who said I was taking it to woodland.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

azteca de oro said:


> Am not taking it to woodland. Who said I was taking it to woodland.


so it wasnt u whos 7 tekpatl he said there was a semi coming out to woodland


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

No bro maybe theres anothere semi coming to woodland.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

azteca de oro said:


> No bro maybe theres anothere semi coming to woodland.


could it be flash


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

No flash is full


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

azteca de oro said:


> No flash is full


ok then some one called me out again lol


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Any new pics?


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

No more pic.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

azteca de oro said:


> No more pic.


 You going to close the topic?


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> You going to close the topic?


 no  bicycle is ready to show.i want to take it to a good show in los angeles. Like torres empire show in l.a. no back yard type of shows.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

azteca de oro said:


> no  bicycle is ready to show.i want to take it to a good show in los angeles. Like torres empire show in l.a. no back yard type of shows.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT BIKE IS READY FOR 2012 ELITE


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT :COOL:


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

CANT WAIT TO SEE IT!!!!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Q vo pues!! Cuando sacamos a los shows esta??


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

You should bring down to the salinas street low show. Should be a good show.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

azteca de oro said:


> TTT.


Dangg can't wait to see it!!!...


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

:nicoderm:TTT


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

*LA EMPERADORA AZTECA.*


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

azteca de oro said:


> View attachment 465569


Looks bad ass Robert can't wait to see the whole bike....


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> Looks bad ass Robert can't wait to see the whole bike....


Thanks one of a kind. Finish on time for here 7th birthday. Will be in los angeles in sep. And woodland cal in sep.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

azteca de oro said:


> Thanks one of a kind. Finish on time for here 7th birthday. Will be in los angeles in sep. And woodland cal in sep.


Cool see you there...


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

new semi bicycle from ELITE BC :h5:


azteca de oro said:


> View attachment 465569


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

since u use all ur parts on this one is ur bike going to have new parts


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

from what were able to see so far bro, it's looking very good. another great build you got going on there homie. really love the color combo on this one


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

this bike is going to be number 1 on semi class good job robert .....


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> since u use all ur parts on this one is ur bike going to have new parts


no just change frames semi or radical. :thumbsup: MY FRIEND.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> this bike is going to be number 1 on semi class good job robert .....


I agree time to retire the roadrunner...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

azteca de oro said:


> no just change frames semi or radical. :thumbsup: MY FRIEND.


cool bro time for me to go back to mild lol


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> from what were able to see so far bro, it's looking very good. another great build you got going on there homie. really love the color combo on this one


thanks bro all we need is to finish the air kraft hydralics to finish the project. then move to a baby stroller or a pedal car since i got a baby on the way.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

azteca de oro said:


> thanks bro all we need is to finish the air kraft hydralics to finish the project. then move to a baby stroller or a pedal car since i got a baby on the way.


no shit early congrats on the baby, Best advice I can give you- is try an finish all your projects before the baby bro, lol once they come into the world between the diapers, formula and all the rest of the baby stuff, your cashflow goes before you know it.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

azteca de oro said:


> View attachment 465569


CHINGONA HOMIE


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

azteca de oro said:


> TTT


ANOTHER SNEEK PIC???


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

20" semi bicycle out from Elite bc 2012.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

azteca de oro said:


> 20" semi bicycle out from Elite bc 2012.


Nice pics Brother going to be clean ass semi 
..  can't wait to see it bust out brother.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

azteca de oro said:


> 20" semi bicycle out from Elite bc 2012.


ALMOST TIME TO SHOW IT OFF!!!! BEEN WAITING FOR THIS ONE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

any show is a good show . its for the fun not the win keep up the good work bro


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT La emperadora Azteca .


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

LA EMPERADORA AZTECA HECHA EN CALIFORNIA .


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Ready to show in the city of los angeles.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thats nice bro


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

los angeles super show


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

WHAT DID YOU PLACE AT THE LA SUPER SHOW?


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

bike came out really nice.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

TTT


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> WHAT DID YOU PLACE AT THE LA SUPER SHOW?


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

. La emperadora Azteca Will be there.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

some OG SCHWINN parts .:


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

azteca de oro said:


> View attachment 623610
> some OG SCHWINN parts .:


looks real nice bro:h5:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT ready for 2013


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

azteca de oro said:


> View attachment 465569


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Did u finally get a display bro?


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry I can't post pic i had a display from Henrrys customs . One of a kind turntable from Mannys bike shop :thumbsup: for the homie manny jr nice job .all from Cali :nicoderm:be out soon vegas 2013 or 2014


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

azteca de oro said:


> View attachment 623610
> some OG SCHWINN parts .:


After seeing this part Now I know who's setup and chain guard it was


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

:shh:


casper805 said:


> After seeing this part Now I know who's setup and chain guard it was


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

los Angeles super show 2013.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

azteca de oro said:


> View attachment 670874
> los Angeles super show 2013.


:thumbsup:..How Did She Do?


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> :thumbsup:..How Did She Do?


. 1st semi. 3rd best of show .and outstanding engraving.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

azteca de oro said:


> . 1st semi. 3rd best of show .and outstanding engraving.



U going to vegas this year


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> U going to vegas this year


FRESNO.:thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

azteca de oro said:


> FRESNO.:thumbsup:


COOL SEE YOU THERE BUDDY


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

azteca de oro said:


> . 1st semi. 3rd best of show .and outstanding engraving.


Congrats...She Deserves It.Really Nice Bike.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

ready for Fresno


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

New display


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

azteca de oro said:


> View attachment 670874
> los Angeles super show 2013.


Came out clean robert good job


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

. La Reina azteca in Fresno .:thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Badassssss


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Jaime Castaneda & Tommy's engraving only the best for la Reina


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

She's ready for Vegas .


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

azteca de oro said:


> She's ready for Vegas .


cool cant wait


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

in vegas


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

azteca de oro said:


> View attachment 807362
> in vegas


Really Nice Bike :thumbsup:..Good Luck At The Show...Display Looks Good..


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

azteca de oro said:


> View attachment 807362
> in vegas


Bad ass homie


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

azteca de oro said:


> View attachment 807362
> in vegas


love it homie, good luck out there


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

1st semi 3 rd best of show.outstanding display by Henrrys . Outstanding engraving by Jaime Castaneda and Tommy Castaneda . The best engravers out there.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

azteca de oro said:


> View attachment 812385
> 1st semi 3 rd best of show.outstanding display by Henrrys . Outstanding engraving by Jaime Castaneda and Tommy Castaneda . The best engravers out there.


Congrats Robert.. Good seeing you out there..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

congrats on your winnings over the weekend bro, love your lil one's bike man, very nicely done. also congrats to your club member for the trike title also


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

my baby girl schwinn lil tiger  for 2014


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

azteca de oro said:


> View attachment 807362
> in vegas


we be back to vegas 2015 .new look :facepalm:


----------

